# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > گفتگو: وبلاگ آموزش هوش تجاری اوراکل

## ghasemi414

دوستان سلام
اینم یک وبلاگ خوب برای آشنایی با هوش تجاری :

http://persian-bi.blogfa.com

----------


## omidfive

ممنون از وبلاگ خوبتون

----------


## senior.JAM

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه در رابطه با یه پروژه درسی؟
Oracle BI رو باید روی دیتا بیس بسازیم یا data warehouse?

----------


## سید علی طباطبایی مزرعه نو

با سلام.
Bi یک ابزار هست.میتونه هرکجا نصب بشه ولی باید به DB وصل باشه تا ازش استفاده کنه.

----------


## ghasemi414

سلام
در اینجا پاسخ داده شده .

http://www.oraclegroup.ir/showthread.php?tid=244

----------


## kolalimorteza

* 					کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل 				*

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل

----------


## ghasemi414

kolalimorteza عزیز

لازم نیست توی همه تاپیک ها این لینک کتابتون رو بزارید. یک تاپیک اختصاصی هم برای این موضوع باز کنید کافیه.
والا اگه کتابتون خوب باشه همه متوجه می شن نمی خواد تو هر جا کپی پیستش کنید .   :خیلی عصبانی: 

این تالار صاحاب نداره!

----------


## نیما سالاری

سلام 
کسی یه راهنما یا یه جزوه خوب برای کار با OWB داره؟

----------


## micro24

با سلام
لینک زیر را مشاهده نمائید:
http://www.naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486165

----------

